# Spars Mon/Tue



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

If we get the weather window they predict for Monday and Tuesday I'm headed to the floaters. Can use a couple crew. Send me a PM if interested. Leave Monday AM and return Tuesday afternoon.
Jerry


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

man to bad it wasnt yesterday or next monday. i would be hitting you up. maybe next trip. good luck man. i work a ten day **** and just startinging it back again. maybe the dates will be right next trip and you will allow me to jump on the boat with you guys.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

Jerry I could arrange something for those days to crew with you , but I cant commit a 100% right now.If thats ok with you.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

mad marlin said:


> Jerry I could arrange something for those days to crew with you , but I cant commit a 100% right now.If thats ok with you.


I'm going for a crew of three but if it means you can finally go with me I'll take four just to make sure you are there. Of course you know that the last man in has to prepare the coffee machine and make sure the captain always has a hot cup handy. I sure hope you can make it.
Jerry


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I would prpare the captains coffee every time if it meant I could finally get off to the deep water.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I second fishin'sodier on that even if Im the first man in


----------



## capn_billl (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm ready to go if you still have a spot. Just let me know when and where and what to bring.


----------



## bluewaterbandit (Mar 24, 2007)

I would love to go and I would clean fish and boat and chip in on expenses. My name is Jason and I can be reached at 713-775-9327.


----------



## DeerSlayer (May 7, 2008)

Hey Jerry, 
Do you have your crew yet? Let me know.
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Looks like the blue meanies are in town this week. Seas 10+ pretty much all week.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

yep , thats what it looks like


----------



## lucas_shane (Mar 9, 2009)

well did you guys get out ? or did mother nature haunt the gulf again !


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

She definatly haunted the gulf. Nasty out there..


----------

